# Virtualization for run game in multiprocessor server motherboard.



## User7 (Jan 27, 2015)

I have question about virtualization for run game in multiprocessor server motherboard.

For example. I have some server blade with four 1core processor. Some game use for example only 1 core. It is possible to create one processor who will be use 4 processor use Qemu or bhyve?

If game use one core will be still use one core or Qemu divide game on all processors?


----------



## SirDice (Jan 27, 2015)

User7 said:


> If game use one core will be still use one core or Qemu divide game on all processors?


The game would still only use one core.


----------

